# problem installing Empire Total War



## khendon (Sep 28, 2009)

i have been trolling any forum i see off of google even mentioning this problem. so far with no luck. i haven't found a solution that works yet at any rate.
i have a box'd copy of ETW. intstalled it some months ago on my older slower laptop and found that i just wasnting pushing enough power to run the game...new laptop now and i go in for another attempt. cant install it no matter what i do. have tried offline have tried in admin. have tried making a short cut/command to install right on the desktop. nothing is doing the trick. how some one on here has some brilliance to shed on the subject.
khendon


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Hello and welcome to TSF.

The thing that concernes me is your operating system is 64-bit. The game may or may not be compatable with this type of operating system. Ensure that the game will work on a 64-bit system.


----------



## khendon (Sep 28, 2009)

that was my first thought as well see as it worked on my 32-bit toshiba. i just didnt have enough power to play it. i have read other forums where people with 32 bit got it working. just not seen anything on how that has worked for me.


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Have you looked on the game's case to see if it will support a 64-bit operating system? You can also go to their website and see if it works there. Or you can go to www.systemrequirementslab.com and maybe that will tell you.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

I had the demo for Empire total war working just fine on my computer. You should not have to look at the game to see if it is 64 bit compatible.

Can you tell me the make and model of your laptop. I know its a toshiba.

Do you have Vista Service pack 2 installed yet?


----------



## khendon (Sep 28, 2009)

the toshiba runs empire total war. but however it is an older model and cannot support the game. i bought the asus to replace it.
toshiba 
intel core(TM)2 CPU 2GHz
32 bit OS
sevice pack one...Downloaded SP 2 once and my PC crashed completely...ruined a great pirates of the burning sea port battle while i reinstalled EVERYTHING. bad day....i hate vista...any way i digress
vid card Nvidia Geforce go 7900 GS

but like i said above. in larger battles the game freezes and crashed out eventually on the toshiba....i cant even install it on the asus


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

Well on my friends comp with a 2ghz dual core and a 8800 GTS 320 mb GPU it has a hard time keeping up on medium settings in battles. I can't even imagine your Toshiba being able to keep up on low settings and low resolution.


----------

